# my 7 tricolor ladys born on 5 and 6 october 2011



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

here a few pics of my 7 tricolor ladys born on 5 and 6 october 2011
greetings from holland
jacob


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. Which generation of tris is this?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the one who is all splashes and colors from nose to tail; no, wait there are two of those! Wonderful! Did you get a breeding pair, or was there in intermediate stage?


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

i breed them myself
i started with splashed carying bont
and then selecting the young ones
and now i have these tricolors

how do you mean wich generation of tri's this is???

regards jacob


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I was just curious about the process...I'm really impressed that you got such good results breeding from splashed to start with. What do you mean by 'splashed carrying bont'?


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

'bont' is Dutch for piebald  Jacob's and my tricolors come from breeding splashed/piebald carriers, wait for tricolors to pop up and select for the ones with the most white and the right markings. Oh, and did I mention: "breed loads of them". 

Good job Jacob, I smell competition.....


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks charles for the explanation

i see you on exo


----------

